# No response after 2 inquiries.



## KevinM (Nov 23, 2020)

Long time lurker, first time poster.
I would like to purchase a lathe and a mill from PM and I had some questions.  I sent a message from the MP web site about a week ago. I also sent a message Yesterday (Sunday).  I have not received a response.  I would like some question answered and to order the machines before they go on backorder.  From what I have seen on this website this is not typical.  Any suggestions?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 23, 2020)

They generally respond pretty quickly, if you haven't already - check your spam folder(s) in case their response got filtered.


----------



## DaveV (Nov 23, 2020)

Why not give them a call.  I've always found them to be very helpful.


----------



## addertooth (Nov 23, 2020)

I was in your position a few weeks back... with limited E-Mail responses..  I phoned them, that worked.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks guys, I struggle on the phone (bad ears) but I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 23, 2020)

Cant you email their company direct?   

sales@precisionmatthews.com


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 23, 2020)

You gotta email them directly and not use their website's forms, they're buggy. They never get your email if you do it from there.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 23, 2020)

I have had success with their web form recently. So it isn't totally broken. Subsequently to the initial contact the conversation was direct email.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 23, 2020)

thanks, email direct would be great for me.


----------



## zjtr10 (Nov 23, 2020)

Every time I emailed them I instantly got a canned auto reply saying they have received my mail and will get back with me ASAP. 

which they did.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 24, 2020)

I’ve always had good luck just calling them up.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 24, 2020)

I sent PM a direct email to sales.  Reply with all questions answered within 24 minutes.  
Ordered mill today, lathe later.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 24, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Phil v (Nov 25, 2020)

I have tried to e-mail them also, through their web site and got nothing.  I'll try the sales@ route


----------



## DaveV (Nov 28, 2020)

Congratulations on the new mill!


----------



## addertooth (Nov 28, 2020)

KevinM said:


> I sent PM a direct email to sales.  Reply with all questions answered within 24 minutes.
> Ordered mill today, lathe later.



I am glad you got over the hump, but you never told us what model you ended up ordering.   It is like being there at the birth, but not told whether it is a boy or a girl.  As a group, we always like to know.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 28, 2020)

addertooth said:


> I am glad you got over the hump, but you never told us what model you ended up ordering.   It is like being there at the birth, but not told whether it is a boy or a girl.  As a group, we always like to know.


PM-727M w/DRO.  I just placed my order for a PM 1022V w/DRO yesterday.


----------



## addertooth (Nov 28, 2020)

Those sound like good choices.


----------



## KevinM (Dec 6, 2020)

Mill shipped first business day PM opened after Thanksgiving.  Made it into the garage the next day.  Some hours to get cleaned, trammed X and Y, lubed etc.   I was worried that I had made a mistake in buying this.  The motor was 1/3 the size of my old Phlung Pu mill/drill and didn't seem as massive.  I finally made some chips.  Wow this is nice.  Relatively heavy cuts and high feed rates that would make Plung Pu shake, rattle and roll were a breeze with just slight vibration.   I was surprised how much I like the power feed. DRO is nice also.  Another surprise was how quiet the machine is at any speed.  It is sort of frustrating that I get a new mill and all my projects at the moment call for my lathe.  The new lathe is on backorder but should be in stock by "early December".


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice mill!


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 6, 2020)

Nothing beats new toys! 
Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

